#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Gratis relatieadvies te verkrijgen!

## Dina yaya

Mijn naam is Dina. Ik ben bijna 3 jaar werkzaam als therapeut. Ik wil zoveel mogelijk Marokkaanse vrouwen en mannen bereiken die relatieproblemen ondervinden in hun liefdesrelaties, huwelijk of familie. Dit kunnen allerlei soorten problemen zijn bijvoorbeeld:
- een vrijgezel (meisje/jongen) die de wenst heeft om te trouwen, maar steeds de 'verkeerde' persoon ontmoet of gewoon niemand ontmoet.
- Je hebt iemand in je leven die je beter wil leren kennen (voor het huwelijk). Maar je bent in een situatie beland waar je geen raad weet of je begrijpt niet goed waarom de andere doet wat ie doet en zegt wat ie zegt.
- Je bent getrouwd, maar je ondervindt moeilijkheden in je huwelijk.
Mijn aanbod:
Ik verleen gratis professioneel advies op maat en tracht samen met u opzoek te gaan naar een oplossing voor uw probleem.
(advies is islamitisch en therapeutisch van aard)
Contact:
Je kan mij een mail sturen: [email protected] 
Je kan uiteraard ook een bericht sturen via deze pagina.

----------


## Abdessamad_

Even kort. U stelt mensen te willen helpen met relatieproblemen en huwelijksproblemen. Daarnaast sluit u af met het feit dat jouw advies islamitisch van aard is. Is het niet zo dat het aangaan van liefdesrelaties in de islam haram zijn? Is het dan ook niet zo dat jouw advies dan bij voorbaat niet islamitisch is hieromtrent? Het is net als adviseren hoe een persoon op islamitische wijze een varken moet slachten voor consumptie..

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Even kort. U stelt mensen te willen helpen met relatieproblemen en huwelijksproblemen. Daarnaast sluit u af met het feit dat jouw advies islamitisch van aard is. Is het niet zo dat het aangaan van liefdesrelaties in de islam haram zijn? Is het dan ook niet zo dat jouw advies dan bij voorbaat niet islamitisch is hieromtrent? Het is net als adviseren hoe een persoon op islamitische wijze een varken moet slachten voor consumptie..


inderdaad

----------

